# Met some MORE wonderful people!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I took 20 of my pigeons to their new home today, and was just amazed at what an outstanding place these people have and how nice they are. They have a huge homemade aviary that is divided into two aviaries, and one houses doves, diamond doves, parakeets, a lovebird, some finches, and a few gentle pigeons. The other part is for pigeons and has several nest boxes and perches, as well as a walk-in area so they can't get out even if they escaped through the one door. They have a big koi pond too full of beautiful koi. Many of their pigeons are similar to what many of mine look like, and they were very pleased to add mine to their aviaries. My pigeons went right in like they owned the place and were arguing over nest boxes about thirty seconds after they got in there.  I was apprehensive as I hadn't seen the place and didn't know what to expect, what a huge relief to see such a grand yard and aviaries. All of the birds were in excellent health and well-fed, just quite happy, it was obvious. I just am so lucky to have found all these great, caring people. I took a few pictures that I will upload later tonight. 

And while I'm not exactly down to 25 (amazingly enough, I had more pigeons that I originally thought  ), it's a lot closer. The tent seems very empty now, almost. The pigeons will really be glad to not have me sneaking around in there at night anymore to spy and see who is mated to whom lol. I think they got pretty tired of that.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm so happy for your progress. And without the noise makers, your neighbors might not even know you still have pigeons! Don't ask, don't tell. lol


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ, who were among the 20 that we know? I know it was sad for you but I'm so pleased and happy for you and them that they have a good home. God is indeed watching over.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Most of them weren't ones we know "by name" lol. Some of the feral babies I had from last summer, and a few of the younger reddish ones, some of the younger Monsters, a few black ones, a few white ones. A nice mix of colors and personalities. I can't bring myself to give up the ones that I've become very attached to, like Betty Boop, or Lady Godiva, or HawkEmu, or any of my "original" flock.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Whew!!! I'm so glad Betty Boop wasn't included.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Whew!!! I'm so glad Betty Boop wasn't included.


Now how could I live without le Monsieur Boop?  

Here are five pics of their new house, their koi pond is just lovely. 

(pics further down the posts, sorry)


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

It sure gives you a big releif when you get there and see things are clean and in order, people are nice and also responsible. Now you can relax a little knowing they have gone to good homes. Love the Koi


Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maryjane,

I'm sure glad you found your birds such a wonderful home. It sure makes the adjustment easier for your birds and for you. What a relief and a happy ending for all.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I am so happy for you MJ and for your birds finding a wonderful new home. They are probably loving the adventure of exploring a new environment and making new friends. I still hate your neighbor, though   (That evil twin, again!!  )


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so glad you were able to find a good home for your bird babies! Sounds like they will be very happy.

And I am jealous of the Koi pond, wow.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi MJ, I am glad things are looking "up" for you. glad your babies are happy in their new home. That is good news.. I hope your "M.N." will leave you alone now.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> I am so happy for you MJ and for your birds finding a wonderful new home. They are probably loving the adventure of exploring a new environment and making new friends. I still hate your neighbor, though (That evil twin, again!!


LOL that naughty twin. I am moving the pics down here as I am trying to clean up my picasa album since it's full lol.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

I had just read the previous threads about you ahving to give up some of your kids. Such a hardship and heartbreaking. But so great to see that you've found such wonderful homes for so many! That aviary looks fabulous and all the pretty birds! And the Koi pond! Your tent is a neat idea, and it looks like such fun to ahve babies. Maybe someday! Even my husband has mentioned it in passing, which is amazing! Probably have to wait til the hrose stuff slows down though. Enjoy your reamiaing family, and I hope the MN leaves you alone now! Take care,
SAndy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a beautiful place...

Reti


----------

